# Sony deals



## BGeise (Apr 3, 2014)

Amazon has some decent Sony deals if anyone is interested

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_618790_115001660_pe_button/?node=761198&device=desktop


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 3, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Amazon has some decent Sony deals if anyone is interested
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_618790_115001660_pe_button/?node=761198&device=desktop



I've been down that road before! Not again lol. It was so hard to find compatible accessories and lenses at a reasonable price when I had a Sony.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradM (Apr 3, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> BGeise said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon has some decent Sony deals if anyone is interested
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2014)

B&H Photo only keeps a few thousand Sony items on hand. And their website's URL is so tough to find...


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 3, 2014)

ConradM said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > BGeise said:
> ...



A couple years back in owned a Alpha A330 and an A230. The A330 was a decent camera, but that was not the problem. It was finding accessories and lenses. The lenses, grips and speedlites that Sony makes are okay, but you don't have much choice. Compared to Canon and Nikon you are very limited and stuck when you want to add on to your system. If you want a EF or F mount prime lens, you have choices and price options. If you want a prime for your Sony you will pay a lot and have little choice. Same goes for speedlites, Sony doesn't make very many and third party manufacturers aren't really interested in making compatible products for their tiny sliver of the DSLR market. I owned a Sony camera for 3 years and Minolta before Sony bought their technology. Back when Minolta was a big player it was different. I also tried older Minolta lenses on Sony bodies, but it never worked that well for me. Sony makes all these fancy new camera bodies and continually ignores the rest of their system. This is just how I feel towards Sony after owning their products for years IMO.


----------



## ConradM (Apr 3, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > ecphoto said:
> ...



Not sure what it was like a few years ago. But I do know I have more options for lenses than I could ever need. Just looking on B&H there's 120 different lenses for sony Alphas. I'd have to imagine it would be a unique situation to where one of those 120 lenses wouldn't work for you.


----------



## BGeise (Apr 3, 2014)

ConradM said:


> Not sure what it was like a few years ago. But I do know I have more options for lenses than I could ever need. Just looking on B&H there's 120 different lenses for sony Alphas. I'd have to imagine it would be a unique situation to where one of those 120 lenses wouldn't work for you.



I would agree. Sony may not have as many choices but the products they are currently making seem to be really great quality


----------



## Stevepwns (Apr 4, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > ecphoto said:
> ...




I have 2 sony's, sony lenes, minolta lenses, third party lens.... grips for both, accessories for both.  I didnt pay any more for any of my gear that I would have paid of it if it had been Nikon or Cannon.  All great quality, very accessible and easy to find.  You are living in the past and just repeating what a bunch of people say that dont know any better.   Things have changed and the market for sony is much bigger now than it has ever been.  IF you need it,you can find it, its not hard or any more expensive than any other maker.  In fact, many of the choices for lenses are cheaper and just as good if not better than Nikon or Cannon.


----------

